# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2014



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do* Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera*.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2014 às 00:34)

Boa noite.

Terminei o dia 31 com *8,6 mm* de acumulado.
Os aguaceiros\períodos de chuva foram constantes mas fracos.
O tempo mantêm-se algo fresco e húmido.

Neste momento temos o céu nublado, com boas abertas e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSE.

*Tatual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 81%​*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2014 às 00:53)

Começa a chover por aqui ! Temperatura 13,5ºc


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Abr 2014 às 01:55)

Chuva moderada, com picos mais fortes por vezes. Acompanhada de vento moderado de S/SE


----------



## Stinger (1 Abr 2014 às 01:58)

Por aqui parece que está abafado o tempo 

Está vento e pinga


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Abr 2014 às 02:09)

Abafado? Possibilidade de trovoada!?


----------



## Stinger (1 Abr 2014 às 02:11)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Abafado? Possibilidade de trovoada!?



Tambem pensei nisso , pelo menos mal sai de casa cá para fora senti abafado e mais quente


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 02:27)

Sim é bem provável que haja trovoada esta madrugada, aliás, elas já andam aí perto da costa, basta ver pelo satélite.

Neste momento chove moderadamente, o vento sopra fraco e está ameno.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2014 às 03:01)

O vento e a chuva cessaram (por enquanto).

Alguém está a conseguir visualizar as imagens de radar do IPMA?

EDIT (03:13): Problema resolvido. Entretanto, o vento levantou...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 08:11)

Bom dia, vai chovendo com alguma intensidade e pingas grossas, acumulados *7 mm* desde as 0 horas.

Vento moderado de sul com algumas rajadas.

12.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 08:37)

Chove grosso e com bastante intensidade, *8.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia , 

Por ca chove torrencialmente e muito vento tambem .

Chove praticamente sem parar desde a 1 da madrugada .

Tatual : 10° C
HR :  94 %
PA:  1002 hPa


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2014 às 09:13)

Dia das mentiras mas a verdade é que continua a chover  Afinal "Abril, águas mil..."!

Sigo com *11,2ºc* e* 89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 09:15)

Eh pa , por acaso nem me lembrei que hoje e dia das mentiras , senao tinha dito que estava sol e calor .


----------



## jpmartins (1 Abr 2014 às 09:40)

Bom dia

E já estamos em Abril 
Sigo com 11.7mm.


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 10:04)

E continua a chover forte sem parar . . .

Muito bom acumulado hoje !

E o vento tambem com rajadas fortes !


----------



## dlourenco (1 Abr 2014 às 14:45)

Boa tarde

Tarde maravilhosa em Braga. Não contava com estes quase 30graus 
Disseram me que esta um dia óptimo de praia


----------



## boneli (1 Abr 2014 às 15:03)

dlourenco disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Tarde maravilhosa em Braga. Não contava com estes quase 30graus
> Disseram me que esta um dia óptimo de praia



Assino por baixo..está do melhor!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 15:12)

Está mesmo um dia maravilhoso, chove sem parar desde madrugada e estão 12,5ºC.


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 16:28)

Boa tarde , 

Por ca a chuva continua a cair certinha , praticamente sem parar a ja cerca de 15 horas ( Apenas com um pequeno interregno no inicio da tarde ) .

Tatual : 13 ° C
PA : 999 hPa


----------



## boneli (1 Abr 2014 às 17:43)

Olha o diluvio aqui no Porto.....boa tarde Inverno ahahahahah.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Abr 2014 às 18:01)

Depois de um pequeno intervalo no final da manhã e inicio da tarde...eis que chove moderado desde então 
Dia de Inverno...actuais *11,9ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 18:02)

Tempo a ficar escuro com nuvens de base mais baixa, sigo com 16 mm até ao momento 

Chove com gotas grossas


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 18:20)

Que temporal se abate pelo Porto neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 18:24)

Bolas, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2014 às 18:25)

Chove intensamente neste momento ! Temp a descer bastante 9.5ºc atuais, rajadas fortes!


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 18:32)

20.6 mm e a subir 

Descida de temperatura com 9.7 ºC actuais.


----------



## Paula (1 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Boas.

Chove bastante neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 18:57)

De facto chove a potes neste momento, tem sido um dia bem chuvoso por aqui!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2014 às 19:01)

Temperatura está nos 9,4ºC , vento sul , chove pouco.
vista a oeste:http://i.imgur.com/LLHThnb.jpg
vista a SE:http://i.imgur.com/WMAnYvO.jpg


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 19:03)

Chuva forte puxada a vento agora, belo temporal!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2014 às 21:27)

Boas, 

já não chove neste momento, acumulados *22.6 mm* 

Rain rate máximo: 66.4 mm/h.

10.4 ºc actuais.

*1500 mm* neste ano hidrológico, desde 01/10/2013


----------



## meteoamador (1 Abr 2014 às 22:08)

Boa noite

Dia particularmente chuvoso, como manda o ditado "Em Abril aguas mil".

Actualmente não chove estão 10ºC e 82%Hr


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Abr 2014 às 22:15)

Por aqui também sem chuva de momento, 10,9ºC e 90% hr. 


O acumulado vai nos *27,1 mm* desde as 0H.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Abr 2014 às 23:21)

Boa noite.

Ui tanta chuva! Parece mentira...
Cai continuamente, não muito forte, mas o suficiente para encher os penicos.
O acumulado de precipitação aqui é de *26,2 mm*.
A amplitude térmica foi hoje baixa, entre os* 9,5ºC de mínima e os 12,1ºC de máxima*.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, mas durante o início da madrugada soprou com rajadas fortes.

*Tatual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 92%​*


----------



## Paelagius (2 Abr 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Ha momentos era possivel ver em Gaia a presenca de cumulus congestus sobre nimbostratus ao largo...


----------



## supercell (2 Abr 2014 às 12:37)

Céu pouco nublado, mas por pouco tempo, vem aí uma linha de aguaceiros no Atlântico.


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2014 às 13:18)

supercell disse:


> Céu pouco nublado, mas por pouco tempo, vem aí uma linha de aguaceiros no Atlântico.



Sim, há uma série de células em desenvolvimento a Oeste e SW do Porto, e têm bom aspecto 

Foto que fiz em modo panorâmico há momentos com o telemóvel (vista para Oeste e Sudoeste) clicar barra amarela para ver maior:


----------



## supercell (2 Abr 2014 às 13:52)

Por aqui chove bem..


----------



## Paelagius (2 Abr 2014 às 20:53)

Ao final da tarde


----------



## ruka (2 Abr 2014 às 21:20)

forte aguaceiro pelo Porto...

edit: pequenas pedras de granizo


----------



## Paelagius (2 Abr 2014 às 21:24)

ruka disse:


> forte aguaceiro pelo Porto...



Confirmo


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2014 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Chove com grande intensidade há alguns minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2014 às 21:49)

Imagem retirada de um vídeo feito dia 28 de Março ... Mau tempo em Espinho.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2014 às 21:52)

Boa noite ,

Depois de um dia sem chuva , ai esta ela a aparecer agora a noite .


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2014 às 01:45)

Boas,

madrugada marcada por aguaceiros e algum frio. 


Temperatura atual de 9,3ºC. 


Foto que tirei ontem ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Veterano (3 Abr 2014 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros, com vento fraco, céu encoberto.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2014 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Chove em Aveiro.


----------



## Talhada (3 Abr 2014 às 14:05)

Por aqui algum sol


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2014 às 14:48)

Por aqui começou a chover bastante, vento do Oeste , temperatura desceu está nos 10,3ºC


----------



## rodrigues1976 (3 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

parece que sim mas será mais no entrior beja,evora,portoalegre e guarda até ao enterior norte na proxima terça-feira.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2014 às 11:20)

Bom dia , 

Dia de muia chuva ! 

Chuva moderada por vezes forte  e vento moderado por vezes com rajadas .


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Abr 2014 às 15:24)

Dia de chuva moderada...Actuais *12,9ºc *e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Abr 2014 às 15:46)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de chuva fraca, ocasionalmente moderada, e agora pela tarde chove de forma fraca mas contínua. Muita humidade entranhada neste dia.
E ao que parece a intensidade da chuva deverá aumentar durante o resto do dia.
O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SSO (agora).
O acumulado do dia é de *11,4 mm* (2 mm na última hora).

*Tatual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## Paelagius (4 Abr 2014 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Dia de muita chuva e vento. Text= 13.3ºC e P=1014hPa.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2014 às 16:17)

Continua a chover sem parar , chuva moderada , forte durante alguns períodos . 

Já levo praticamente 12 horas consecutivas de chuva ! ! !


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Abr 2014 às 17:46)

Boas tardes,

mais um dia chuvoso por aqui. Chuva fraca/moderada mas persistente, que faz o acumulado ser de *10 mm*. 


14,2ºC atuais.


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2014 às 17:47)

Por aqui, é mais do mesmo. Chuva fraca com períodos mais intensos (moderada) e algum vento fraco a moderado com rajadas.

Agora marca na minha varanda 13,1°C. Isto é muito ar (sub)tropical a entrar


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2014 às 18:38)

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento.

10.8 mm


----------



## Paelagius (4 Abr 2014 às 19:13)

Chuveiro pelo aeroporto


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2014 às 19:17)

Belas chuvadas por aqui, sigo com 15.6 mm e continua a chover bem


----------



## ogalo (4 Abr 2014 às 19:33)

Dia todo a chover ....


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2014 às 19:36)

Por aqui chove desde as 7h , a temperatura tem vindo sempre a subir! 
Agora sigo com 13.1ºC e Hr:98%


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2014 às 19:47)

Boas,

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento. Pelas 19h00 caiu uma chuvada bem forte.


----------



## ruka (4 Abr 2014 às 19:49)

Boa tarde... dia de chuva persistente, alguns periodos fortes.
Visibilidade muito reduzida por nevoeiro.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Abr 2014 às 20:30)

Aqui pelo aeroporto já não chove. Mantém-se o nevoeiro.


----------



## Névoa (4 Abr 2014 às 21:16)

Já começo a sentir algum calor, segundo o isep a pressão está em 1017.5 mb, a subir. Pelos vistos o tempo já começa mesmo a mudar.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2014 às 23:31)

E chove , chove , chove ,  sem parar !

Caminho a passos largos para 24 horas de chuva continua !

Tatual : 13 °   C
HR : 98 %
PA : 1023 hPa


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2014 às 23:46)

*21 mm *acumulados por aqui, continua esta chuva persistente


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2014 às 00:09)

Ontem terminei com *22.8 mm*.

A chuva continua, sigo com *0.8 mm* desde as 0 horas

13.3 ºC actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2014 às 01:25)

Boa noite.

Mas que final de dia molhado, esta 6ª feira.
O total de precipitação foi de *37,8 mm*.
Mantêm-se a chuva e desde as 00h já acumulei mais* 9,4 mm*.

Neste momento *já igualei o acumulado do ano hidrológico anterior 2012-2013: 2091 mm* (mais coisa menos coisa).
Já podia parar um pouco, não é srª chuva?!

*Tatual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 96%​*
*Bom fim de semana*


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2014 às 08:04)

Bom dia!

Chuva muito fraca pelo Porto. O nevoeiro, esse não arreda pé desde ontem ao final da tarde. Continua bem cerrado.


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia, 

toda a noite a chover de forma fraca a moderada, ocorreu um período de chuva mais forte pela 01 h da madrugada

*11.4 mm* até ao momento.

Nevoeiro cerrado,  13.1 ºc actuais ( mínima *12.2ºc* )

o mês segue com *63.2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## supercell (5 Abr 2014 às 12:48)

Manhã de chuviscos muito nublada, mas temperatura amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 12:48)

Boa Tarde!!!

Chuvisca neste momento em Espinho.
Lá fora o tempo apresenta-se meio abafado devido á elevada humidade(*98%*) e a uma temperatura de *15,3ºC*.


----------



## Névoa (5 Abr 2014 às 13:58)

Aqui o nevoeiro acentuou-se ainda mais, e embora o isep registe 14,8 C neste momento, não sinto que a temperatura tenha subido. Dia bom para se ler algo do Edgar Allan Poe ou revisitar O Cão dos Baskervilles, de Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2014 às 14:13)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro muito denso , temperatura 13,6ºC Hr:98% com chuva fraca.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 15:57)

Continuação de uma Boa Tarde

O nevoeiro já está a querer se dissipar, em relação á manhã de hoje já se pode ver menos nevoeiro, agora está tipo ,em altitude.
Estão *14,9ºC*, *97%* de humidade e vento a 13 km/h de Oeste.

Mas que tempo é este? O pessoal quer Sol, Calor, uma supercélula para fotografar trovoada e granizo, mas nevoeiro e morrinha não dá jeito nenhum para conduzir e para caminhar ao ar-livre.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 13,4ºC hr:97%
Nevoeiro parece estar a subir, pelo menos já se consegue o mar!
Aqui deve de andar um pouco acima dos 200metros altitude.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2014 às 20:23)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá a chuva foi contínua por muitas horas e só parou ao final desta tarde.
Da parte da tarde foi intermitente e fraca, sob a forma de chuviscos.
O vento soprou em geral fraco de SO.
Há muita humidade no ar, o teto de nuvens ronda os 300 a 350 mts de altitude aqui à volta.

*O acumulado de hoje é de 24,1 mm.
O acumulado do mês é de 97,8 mm.
O acumulado do ano 2014 é de 1272,8 mm.
O acumulado do ano hidrológico é agora de 2105,8 mm.*

*Tatual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## james (5 Abr 2014 às 21:14)

Boa noite ,

Dia com chuva miudinha, vento fraco e neblina .

Gosto dos dias assim , da um certo ar de misterio , bom para ler uma obra tipo a magnifica O Cao dos Baskervilles , como disse a nossa colega do forum Nevoa .


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Boa Noite!!!

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima:* *15,7ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima:**14,0ºC* (até ao momento)

*Neste momento:*
*Temperatura:*14,7ºC
*Humidade: *97%
*Vento:* 3 km/h de SW
*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1021,8 hPa


----------



## james (6 Abr 2014 às 11:02)

Bom dia , 

Dia com periodos de chuva fraca e vento moderado .

Tatual : 14° C

Bom fim de semana para todos .


----------



## Névoa (6 Abr 2014 às 13:10)

Eu vi uma aberta agora!!

(que grande flop meteorológico, o dia de hoje!)


----------



## supercell (6 Abr 2014 às 13:36)

Já se nota o aumento de temperatura, mas o tempo continua nublado..


----------



## Névoa (6 Abr 2014 às 14:00)

supercell disse:


> Já se nota o aumento de temperatura, mas o tempo continua nublado..



Eu não noto grande diferença, mas acho que uma máxima de cerca de 16C, mas sem sol, resulta num dia fresco.

O mais estranho é o índice UV previsto pelo ipma para hoje, que seria de 5. Isso numa previsão para o mesmo dia...

Agora que venha a quentíssima terça-feira, estou curiosa para ver o que será na realidade.


----------



## james (6 Abr 2014 às 22:04)

Boa noite , 

Dia de domingo com chuva fraca durante a madrugada e manha  , algumas abertas a tarde e agora a noite novamente ceu muito nublado , a ameacar chuva .

Tmax: 19 ° C
Tatual : 15°C


----------



## Stinger (7 Abr 2014 às 03:44)

Durante a tarde deste domingo , esteve um dia com varias abertas e nestas abertas o sol estava muito quentinho


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 10:39)

Bom dia ,

Início de semana com céu muito nublado e chuva fraca . 

Tmin :  9  graus centígrados


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Abr 2014 às 15:42)

Na Maia e em Vila do Conde, também está a ocorrer ainda neste momento chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Céu encoberto em especial com estratacumulos e estratos. Transporte de ar marítimo mais estável. A frente fria aproximou-se mais que o esperado e apesar de estar em fase de dissipação, esta a "molestar" o tempo no Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

Bom fim de tarde.

Depois de uma manhã com o sol a espreitar na zona do Vale entre Paredes e Penafiel, eis que pelas 15h me desloco para Paços de Ferreira e encontro o céu encoberto e o chuvisco\chuva fraca a cair. Mais chuva...
A temperatura tem estado relativamente amena. Falta o sol!
O vento tem soprado fraco de SSE a SSO.

*Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 87%​*


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 17:54)

Boa tarde , 

Continua a chuva fraca ou chuviscos por ca , vento fraco e uma ligeira neblina , tem sido assim o dia todo . 

Desde quinta - feira que praticamente nao se ve o sol por ca , ceu sempre encoberto .


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Abr 2014 às 22:48)

Boa noite 
Sigo com 12,2ºC  Hr:97% nevoeiro cerrado ! 
Temp min: 11,0ºC
Temp máx: 15,6ºC


----------



## meteoamador (7 Abr 2014 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Dia de nevoeiro com chuva miudinha que foi parando durante a tarde.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se quase limpo.

Sigo com 13.1ºC e 88% hr.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Abr 2014 às 23:12)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje acumulei *0,2 mm* de precipitação durante a tarde.


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 10:20)

Bom dia, 

Que dia quente !

A temperatura ja vai em 22 ° C ( a minima foi de 7° C ). 

A temperatura esta a subir a uma velocidade impressionante , vamos ver ate onde chegara e ainda para mais nao corre uma brisa .


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 10:44)

25 ° C ,  impressionante ! ! !


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 10:58)

Interessante as movimentacoes dos valores , a temperatura nao para de subir . vai ja a caminho dos 26 ° C ( mas vamos bater algum recorde hoje ? ) , a HR a descer a pique ( e de 52 % , as 8.00 era de 75 % ) . a PA a descer e o vento comecou a soprar um pouco agora , mas esta a trazer mais calor , vem de SE .


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 

tempo agradável por aqui, muito sol e 16.5 ºc actuais 

O dia começou com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, mas rapidamente limpou.

Vento de NE/ENE : 6 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2014 às 11:14)

james disse:


> Interessante as movimentacoes dos valores , a temperatura nao para de subir . vai ja a caminho dos *26 ° C* ( mas vamos bater algum recorde hoje ? ) , a HR a descer a pique ( e de 52 % , as 8.00 era de 75 % ) . a PA a descer e o vento comecou a soprar um pouco agora , mas esta a trazer mais calor , vem de SE .



Esses valores ( temperatura ) parecem-me francamente inflaccionados, usas um radiation shield? 

Está bem exposto a todos os quadrantes e num local bem  arejado?

Eu sei que em situações de vento E  as regiões do litoral por vezes aquecem mais e mais depressa  que no interior, depende também da zona, se é abrigada ou não ( tipo um vale) mas mesmo assim acho um pouco elevada a temperatura que reportas.

Desculpa por em dúvida os dados ( e não leves a mal), mas a esta hora, e nessa localização os quase 26 ºc que relatas parecem-me algo elevados... ou então trata-se de algum micro clima localizado e influenciado por vários factores  que desconheço...


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 11:38)

Snifa disse:


> Esses valores ( temperatura ) parecem-me francamente inflaccionados, usas um radiation shield?
> 
> Está bem exposto a todos os quadrantes e num local bem  arejado?
> 
> ...



Boas , 

Este valor acho que esta correto, ja tenho em conta uma margem de erro resultante de haver alguma exposicao ao sol .

Fiquei tambem surpreendido , porque a noite e ate foi fria e com algum nevoeiro .

Mas , por volta das 10.00 o vento comecou a soprar de SE  foi aumentando de intensidade e penso que foi a razao deste aumento da temperatura e diminuicao da HR ,. que tambem foi brutal . 

Esta um ar abafado , nao esperava isto .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 11:42)

Olhando para as t.actuais aí do norte, também me parece  um valor um pouco inflacionado, se assim for não tem problema, já aconteceu a todos nós, resolve-se facilmente.
A minima de 7ºC(atendendo as minimas desta madrugada) pode indicar que o local seja abrigado, ou então um vale.
James, estás num vale/varzea?


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olhando para as t.actuais aí do norte, também me parece  um valor um pouco inflacionado, se assim for não tem problema, já aconteceu a todos nós, resolve-se facilmente.
> A minima de 7ºC(atendendo as minimas desta madrugada) pode indicar que o local seja abrigado, ou então um vale.
> James, estás num vale/varzea?



Ora bem , eu estou perto de um vale encaixado de um rio , embora ja no topo , ou seja , situo - me no inicio da descida do vale .


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2014 às 11:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Olhando para as t.actuais aí do norte, também me parece  um valor um pouco inflacionado, se assim for não tem problema, já aconteceu a todos nós, resolve-se facilmente.
> A minima de 7ºC(atendendo as minimas desta madrugada) pode indicar que o local seja abrigado, ou então um vale.
> James, estás num vale/varzea?



Sim, as mínimas do James parecem-me de local abrigado, tipo um vale, e são normais para esses locais, apenas referi a temperatura actual me parecer um pouco alta, mesmo sendo ( hipotéticamente) um local abrigado, mas como referiste, isso resolve-se facilmente..


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Abr 2014 às 11:58)

james disse:


> Ora bem , eu estou perto de um vale encaixado de um rio , embora ja no topo , ou seja , situo - me no inicio da descida do vale .



Pensava que estavas mesmo no fundo do vale, junto a uma linha de água, e não num topo, pelos menos as temperaturas que partilhaste levou-me a pensar nessa hipótese.
Se estás num topo mais estranho é teres tal registo de temperatura (a actual).


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 12:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pensava que estavas mesmo no fundo do vale, junto a uma linha de água, e não num topo, pelos menos as temperaturas que partilhaste levou-me a pensar nessa hipótese.
> Se estás num topo mais estranho é teres tal registo de temperatura (a actual).



Vendo a olho nu , penso que a temperatura esta bem ba casa dos 20 ° C , mas logo vou dar uma vista de olhos ao aparelho ou muda - lo de posicao se for preciso . 

Onde eu moro tambem tem um monte e bastante floresta no quadrante Norte , nao sei se isso tera tambem alguma influencia quando o vento sopra do quadrante leste .


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Abr 2014 às 12:11)

Hoje sim, temos um dia primaveril...céu pouco nublado ou limpo, actuais *18,3ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 13:07)

Comecam a surgir algumas nuvens a SE .

Tatual : 19 ° C
PA: 1022 hPa ( em queda )

P . S .  estive aqui a ver e acho que de manha a temperatura tera chegado aos 21 , 22 ° C e nao aos 25 que relatei . 
A margem de erro resultante do termometro levar com sol em cheio de manha tera sido superior ao que eu pensava devido ao facto do vento soprar de SE . Se calhar vou ter que mudar de sitio .


----------



## vitamos (8 Abr 2014 às 13:11)

james disse:


> Comecam a surgir algumas nuvens a SE .
> 
> Tatual : 19 ° C
> PA: 1022 hPa ( em queda )
> ...



Qualque termómetro não protegido com um RS em contacto com a luz solar pode apresentar erros que podem mesmo chegar à dezena de ºC. à sombra, sem RS apresentará desvios que podem chegar aos 2º, 3º dependendo do local.

Os valores que referes de manhã são típicos de termómetros expostos, largamente inflacionados.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

Boas tardes, o trabalho tira tempo a uma pessoa para vir aqui!
Hoje sim, temos um excelente dia primaveril, até apetece ir para a praia! 
O último evento de trovoadas por aqui foi uma tristeza, apenas vi a potente célula que se abateu pelo Porto!
Hoje sigo com uma temperatura de *21.2ºC*!
Hrelativa:*58%*


----------



## james (8 Abr 2014 às 13:17)

vitamos disse:


> Qualque termómetro não protegido com um RS em contacto com a luz solar pode apresentar erros que podem mesmo chegar à dezena de ºC. à sombra, sem RS apresentará desvios que podem chegar aos 2º, 3º dependendo do local.
> 
> Os valores que referes de manhã são típicos de termómetros expostos, largamente inflacionados.



Eu sabia que , com o sol bater em cheio , os valores inflacionavam , nao pensava que era tanto , vou ter que corrigir isso .


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Abr 2014 às 19:24)

Máxima de *19,3ºc* durante a tarde de hoje....
Tarde agradável a de hoje, actuais *17,5ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Abr 2014 às 19:38)

Boa tarde 
Sigo com 18,2ºC  Hr:68% 
Extremos: 
Mínima : 11,0ºC ;  máxima : 21,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2014 às 20:01)

Boas,

Por aqui máxima de *20.4 ºC*

Neste momento uns agradáveis 17.3 ºC e 71% de humidade.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (8 Abr 2014 às 20:41)

Boa noite!
A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *23.0ºC*, bem bom!
Tatual:*17.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*72%*


----------



## Névoa (9 Abr 2014 às 09:27)

Céu cada vez mais nublado, já sem sol aqui na Senhora da Hora; o ipma prevê, no entanto, uma máxima de 27C para hoje... posso estar redondamente enganada, e se calhar estou, mas eu não vou muito nisso (a não ser que a nebulosidade vá se dissipar à tarde).

Temperatura actual no isep de 19,3C, mas sente-se bem menos calor que ontem (pode ser só eu, claro ).

edit. e entretanto o sol voltou, ainda que de forma tímida. Confesso já não saber se a nebulosidade aumenta ou o contrário...


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 10:55)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, isto deve prometer...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia!
O céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas, ficando a luz do sol um bocado fosca.
Tatual:*20.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*61%*


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 12:02)

Névoa disse:


> Céu cada vez mais nublado, já sem sol aqui na Senhora da Hora; o ipma prevê, no entanto, uma máxima de 27C para hoje... posso estar redondamente enganada, e se calhar estou, mas eu não vou muito nisso (a não ser que a nebulosidade vá se dissipar à tarde).
> 
> Temperatura actual no isep de 19,3C, mas sente-se bem menos calor que ontem (pode ser só eu, claro ).
> 
> edit. e entretanto o sol voltou, ainda que de forma tímida. Confesso já não saber se a nebuiosidade aumenta ou o contrário...





Ola Nevoa ,

Olha que esse valor de 19.3 ° c e um valor muito elevado para essa hora do dia e para a epoca do ano na nossa regiao . A mesma hora , eu registava 20 ° C .

Se calhar , hoje as temperaturas podem disparar , esta nebulosidade media - alta aliada ao vento de leste podem fazer uma especie de efeito de estufa ( espero nao estar a dizer nenhuma asneira ) .


----------



## Névoa (9 Abr 2014 às 12:10)

É o que se chama também de mormaço, James. Felizmente, dentro de casa está agradável  (um bom sinal que a mudança de casa está a resultar neste aspecto).

O isep registava cerca de 23C há minutos atrás, talvez aqui esteja mais fresco.

edit. a máxima prevista pelo ipma para Matosinhos é de 25C afinal, os 27 são para o Porto (o isep já chegou quase aos 25C hoje). Eu geralmente baseio-me na previsão para o Porto porque é bem perto daqui, mas sim, acho que a temperatura aqui deve ser alguma coisinha mais baixa que no Porto, onde geralmente é mais abafado, especialmente na Baixa onde já não se sente nenhuma brisa da Boavista.
Saí um bocadinho, havia sol e estava quente ao sol, mas ventava um pouco também, a sensação era  agradável embora seja definitivamente melhor estar à sombra que ao sol  Sol que neste momento já não há, talvez chova mesmo à tarde....


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 13:01)

Mammutus por aqui, e bastante calor...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:48)

25,1ºC


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 14:20)

Que tempo doentio, céu muito nublado com 26.7ºC


----------



## Falkor (9 Abr 2014 às 14:47)

Sem ser muito técnico, esta uma valente tosta lá fora.

Sigo com 27.7ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

Tal como prevíamos a falta de humidade está a limitar a atividade convectiva, temos nuvens de base alta e por isso praticamente não temos precipitação, vamos ver se as condições para o final do dia melhoram... Por aqui céu encoberto por nuvens médias altas. Não acho que possamos dizer que está calor por aqui, fui lá fora de manga curta e tive de vestir um casaco  porque o vento até é fresquito...


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 15:35)

Boas ,

Encontro -me na regiao de Famalicao e aqui esta um forno , ate ja ando de manga curta .

O ceu esta muito nublado , a ficar cada vez mais escuro e as nuvens a aglomerar -se , estou a gostar do rumo que as nuvens estao a tomar , vamos ver se sai algo de jeito .


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 15:38)

james disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> Encontro -me na regiao de Famalicao e aqui esta um forno , ate ja ando de manga curta .
> 
> O ceu esta muito nublado , a ficar cada vez mais escuro e as nuvens a aglomerar -se , estou a gostar do rumo que as nuvens estao a tomar , vamos ver se sai algo de jeito .



No dia de Páscoa no ano passado, o céu tmb estava assim com este aspeto (nuvens médias\altas) e de repente formou-se uma das maiores trovoadas a que assisti... Vamos ver o que vai dar....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 15:41)

Boas!
Por aqui começa a pingar, está abafado e o vento é nulo!
Já se observam mammatus aqui.
Tatual:*22.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*50%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2014 às 15:43)

Temperaturas normais de primavera no dia de hoje, só que esta nebulosidade dá uma sensação de tempo abafado, claramente a lembrar aqueles instantes antes de vir uma trovoada. 


Por aqui 26,8ºC atuais, 47% hr e céu nublado.


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 15:52)

Levantou-se algum vento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Levantou-se vento moderado!


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Bastante escuro a vir de Sul, tempo muito abafado e sem vento..

24.2 ºc actuais


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 16:05)

Penso ter ouvido um trovão!


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 16:05)

Por aqui 24ºC e o Sat24 já mostra algumas nuvens em desenvolvimento ao largo de Peniche.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2014 às 16:07)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Penso ter ouvido um trovão!



Tive a mesma sensação agora mesmo...algo muito distante e abafado..

Era para não relatar aqui pois não tinha a certeza..mas pelos vistos..

Está escuro o céu

De referir que, para os lados da Serra da Freita as nuvens têm uma base mais baixa, e são escuras..pelo menos vistas aqui do Porto.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Grande calor em Valinha,Monção.


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande calor em Valinha,Monção.



É o normal, o pessoal nas apostas é que se esquecem que Monção é das estações mais quentes de Portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Abr 2014 às 16:24)

1337 disse:


> É o normal, o pessoal nas apostas é que se esquecem que Monção é das estações mais quentes de Portugal



Tens razão,sei que aquele buraco aquece bastante, meti 28,4ºC, mas pronto já fui.


----------



## Névoa (9 Abr 2014 às 16:31)

Já tenho de vestir um agasalho. De resto, nem chuva nem trovão, só um céu uniformemente cinzento.


----------



## james (9 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande calor em Valinha,Monção.



Eu penso que essa zona sofre da barreira a oeste formada pela Serra de Arga e montes da Galiza . 

Uma barreira que tem algumas semelhancas com o sistema montanhoso que separa climaticamente o Minho de Tras -Os -Montes .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 16:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens razão,sei que aquele buraco aquece bastante, meti 28,4ºC, mas pronto já fui.



Meti uns 30.2ºC, mas mal publiquei pensei que era um exagero dos grandes e quando comecei a ver a temperatura das restantes apostas, aí é que fiquei mal 
_____________________
Tatual:22.0ºC
Hrelativa:*51%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Abr 2014 às 16:46)

Eu também sei que aquela zona aquece sempre bastante, mas nunca pensei que chegasse ao 30ºC. 


26,5ºC por cá.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Abr 2014 às 17:57)

boa tarde,
Sigo com 22,7ºC e vento fraco de este.
Deixo aqui o gráfico de temperatura do datalogger que comprei recentemente.




Temp min:14.3ºC
Temp max:25.4ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2014 às 18:12)

Boas células que vão crescendo aqui na vizinha Galiza


----------



## Paula (9 Abr 2014 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

O céu está uma misturada de coisas que nem consigo identificar  Algo parecido com "mammatus". O ambiente está algo abafado e levantou algum vento.

23.1ºC, atuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Abr 2014 às 18:50)

ambiente abafado o céu esta um espectáculo!
consigo ver algumas células em formação a oeste!

começa a pingar..


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Abr 2014 às 19:08)

Por aqui já chove 
Sigo com 19,4ºC

Edit:18,6ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 19:15)

Céu neste momento:


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

Que ventania!


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 19:30)

Wow, de repente umas rajadas brutais... Mas já passou... 1 minuto de um vendaval incrível... Rajadas provavelmente perto dos 100 km\h...


----------



## ruka (9 Abr 2014 às 19:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Wow, de repente umas rajadas brutais... Mas já passou... 1 minuto de um vendaval incrível... Rajadas provavelmente perto dos 100 km\h...



formou-se uma célula mesmo por cima... vê no sat24 no visível


----------



## 1337 (9 Abr 2014 às 19:43)

Realmente de repente, não mexia uma palha, passou a uma ventania. E que vento quente este


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Abr 2014 às 19:50)

Vento forte neste momento.
O céu está assim a NE


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

ruka disse:


> formou-se uma célula mesmo por cima... vê no sat24 no visível


Aqui está ela:


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

Aqui continua tudo calmo, vento fraco e tudo...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Abr 2014 às 19:56)

Por aqui (ribeira-ponte de lima) vai estando assim... 
Vem aí carga!


----------



## Paula (9 Abr 2014 às 19:59)

A qualidade não é a melhor, mas mostra um bocadinho da tarde aqui.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Abr 2014 às 20:04)

Em Leixões o vento rodou diversas vezes ao longo da tarde soprando sempre fraco...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2014 às 20:04)

Aqui em Espinho o vento tem soprado fraco ou quase nulo.
Neste momento olhando para Norte veêm-se nuvens baixas e ando a tentar ver essa célula que ser formou pela janela.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 20:14)

Algus trovoes por aqui...


----------



## Paelagius (9 Abr 2014 às 20:18)

Tanto agora como quando se viram as mammatus, o céu continua com uma tonalidade amarela ao largo sobre o horizonte do oceano.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 20:39)

Tudo calmo por agora, com uma noite que segue bem agradável!
Tatual:*20.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*65%*


----------



## supercell (9 Abr 2014 às 20:40)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguns trovoes por aqui...



Tens a certeza? O radar não mostra nada..


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

supercell disse:


> Tens a certeza? O radar não mostra nada..



Cá para mim foram camiões a passar. O Sat24 não indicou descargas elétricas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Abr 2014 às 21:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cá para mim foram camiões a passar. O Sat24 não indicou descargas elétricas.



LOL, sim tenho a certeza, foram uns 4 ou 5 trovoes, os relampagas eram bem visíveis...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Abr 2014 às 21:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Cá para mim foram camiões a passar. O Sat24 não indicou descargas elétricas.



Acho que o Sat24 não está a indicar descargas nenhumas...
_________________
Tatual:*19.0ºC*
Hrelativa:*66%*


----------



## Névoa (9 Abr 2014 às 21:29)

Hoje passou-me tudo ao largo :/

Só quando saí ao final da tarde por mais tempo é que dei conta do tempo quente e abafado, depois ainda vi os últimos 5 segundos da chuva. E o tempo continuou quente e abafado pelo menos até que cheguei em casa, que pelos vistos é bem mais fresca do que eu esperava ser. Vá lá, isso é bom, depois das misérias que passei no verão passado


----------



## filipeoliveira (9 Abr 2014 às 21:36)

Por aqui acabou agora de cair as primeiras pingas deste dia. 
17.5ºC
1019mb


----------



## meteoamador (9 Abr 2014 às 22:28)

Paula disse:


> A qualidade não é a melhor, mas mostra um bocadinho da tarde aqui.



Também vi essas formações nebulosas tive pena de não poder fotografar 

Aqui á pouco caíram uns aguaceiros o vento intensificou-se e vi algumas descargas a NW para os lados de P. Lima/P. Barca.

De resto foi um dia calmo com um ar quente abafado.

A minha estação marca 20,2ºC  acho que ja teve melhores dias.


----------



## Névoa (9 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

O isep regista agora 21,2C. Será uma noite tropical?


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2014 às 01:03)

Caíram agora mesmo uns pingos por aqui.


18,1ºC e cheiro a terra molhada, bela noite para um mês de Abril.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Abr 2014 às 07:23)

Bonito,  o efeito do nascer o sol diante o monte e as nuvens altas


----------



## Veterano (10 Abr 2014 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu quase limpo, com 15,2º e vento fraco.


----------



## Névoa (10 Abr 2014 às 09:07)

Alguns dados do isep:

Temperatura actual:  16,6 C (9:02)
Humidade: 86 % 
Pressão: 1014,2 mb +
Temperatura Máxima: 20,6 C às  00:00 
Temperatura Mínima: 14,8 C às  07:32
Humidade Máxima: 91 % às  07:34 
Humidade Mínima: 59 % às  01:16 

Ou seja, a humidade aumentou bastante durante a noite mas agora já desceu, num percurso contrário à da temperatura, enquanto isso a pressão sobe e o sol brilha... vamos ver as temperaturas de hoje, a julgar pelo céu limpo que se apresenta agora não me parece que haja chuva tão cedo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Abr 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia!
Hoje o dia segue com céu limpo, e com uma temperatura já bem agradável!
Durante a noite, por volta das 00h:20 e da 1h:00 caiu um aguaceiro com pingas em grossas que ainda deram para molhar o chão.
Tatual:*24.0ºC* 
Hrelativa:*55%*
Acumulado:*0.4mm*


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2014 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Grande nuvem a entrar sobre a cidade do Porto vinda de sudoeste


----------



## Névoa (10 Abr 2014 às 15:32)

E por aqui já está bem encoberto, com apenas algumas poucas abertas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2014 às 18:03)

Muito sol hoje, mas mais fresco do que ontem, 20,4ºC atuais.


Mais um dia animado pela Galiza, impressionante a facilidade como se formam grandes células por lá.


Aqui pelo Litoral temos uma daquelas uma vez em cinco anos.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Abr 2014 às 19:09)

Boas, hoje tivemos um dia com muito sol, sendo a temperatura máxima de *23.5ºC*.
Agora vê-se nevoeiro a entrar pelo sul/sudoeste e está bem mais frio.
Tatual:*16.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*75%*


----------



## supercell (11 Abr 2014 às 09:40)

Manhã cinzenta de nevoeiro e bem fresca..


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,
tivemos uma manhã fresca e com algum nevoeiro, agora o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo.
Tatual:*22.4ºC*
Hrelativa:*70%*


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2014 às 14:03)

Boa tarde, 

mínima de *11.6 ºc *

Neste momento 17.8 ºc 

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e brumas.

Foto que tirei há alguns minutos ( voo da Ibéria )


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Abr 2014 às 17:09)

O panorama de Ponte de Lima a partir do monte de Santo Ouvido  





Aqui no monte céu pouco nublado. Vento agradável


----------



## 1337 (11 Abr 2014 às 17:51)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O panorama de Ponte de Lima a partir do monte de Santo Ouvido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Numa outra perspectiva, perto da minha casa, a primavera a dar o ar da sua graça, tempo bastante quente com algumas formações de nuvens nas serras


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Abr 2014 às 18:04)

Formaram-se agora duas células a Este de Braga.
Será que vai haver trovoada para esses lados?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Abr 2014 às 18:27)

1337 disse:


> Numa outra perspectiva, perto da minha casa, a primavera a dar o ar da sua graça, tempo bastante quente com algumas formações de nuvens nas serras



Anteriormente estive ai  Agora estou aqui:






Monte de Santa Catarina  

Céu limpo a poente!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes distantes de uma célula a Este....


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2014 às 18:52)

Meteofan disse:


> Por aqui ouvem-se trovoes distantes de uma célula a Este....


Ela tá aqui bem perto ouvem-se mais trovoes agora e o ceu tá a ficar mais nublado, vamos ver se tenho festa, tem excelente aspeto esta célula.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Abr 2014 às 19:28)

A célula apresenta um ponto vermelho no radar, afinal desta vez a meteorologia acertou em cheio.

Terça não houve trovoada nem quarta e só hoje sexta-feira é que houve.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2014 às 19:45)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu bastante, sigo com 14,7ºC o vento do Sul!
Foto tirada a pouco, na direção E/NE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2014 às 20:13)

Temperatura continua a descer atuais 13,8ºC


----------



## Paula (11 Abr 2014 às 20:19)

Boas.

Dia de céu praticamente limpo. 
Pela tarde avistei Cumulonimbus, para o interior.

Já faziam falta uns dias com trovoada aqui no nosso litoral


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2014 às 04:52)

Por acaso hoje de tarde foi possivel ver "torres" para o interior


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Abr 2014 às 12:53)

Acabei de avistar, quando estava em Grijó ,á cerca de 20 minutos ,uma cumulus congestus para os lados da Serra da Freita.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Abr 2014 às 20:00)

Dia agradável de sol...máxima de *19,4ºc*!
Actuais 17,1ºc e 73% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (13 Abr 2014 às 18:38)

Boas!

Dia de céu praticamente limpo. Alguns cumulus, agora pela tarde.
Por aqui aguarda-se ansiosamente pelo dia de amanhã... a ver se é desta que nos calha alguma animação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2014 às 22:19)

Por aqui 14,6ºC com muito Nevoeiro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2014 às 23:34)

Agora abriu um pouco...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2014 às 08:33)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas. Venham de lá essas trovoadas 
Sinceramente não espero muito para esta tarde, talvez um ou outro aguaceiro mas se calhar nem isso


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2014 às 09:41)

O ipma promete uma máxima de 26C para o Porto, vamos ver se é isso mesmo (o isep regista agora 19,3C, isso vai embalado). Por enquanto, temos um céu delicadamente nublado e algum sol, e a sensação térmica dentro de casa é bastante agradável.


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 11:14)

Bastante calor hoje...


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2014 às 12:09)

O isep já vai além dos 23C, aqui em casa fui fechar algumas janelas pois sinto mesmo algum frio, e fiquei surpreendida pelo calor vindo de fora.

Pelos vistos é outro dia de mormaço!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 12:16)

Mais um dia abafado!
Tatual:*22.0ºC*
Hrelativa:*60%*
Vento fraco de W/NW


----------



## Névoa (14 Abr 2014 às 14:27)

O isep regista agora 25,9C com sensação térmica de 26,3C 

Céu nublado com grandes abertas, sol ostensivo por aqui.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 14:38)

Já se nota alguma coisa! 





____________
Tatual:*25.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*52%*


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 14:54)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Já se nota alguma coisa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já são visíveis daqui essas nuvens em crescimento daqui e já estão a ficar escuras .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 14:59)

supercell disse:


> Já são visíveis daqui essas nuvens em crescimento daqui e já estão a ficar escuras .



Vamos ver no que isto vai dar...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 15:22)

Conforme as nuvens movem-se para mais perto do litoral, vão se dissipando!


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2014 às 16:03)

Boas.
Está um tempo super abafado. 

A temperatura está neste momento nos 25.8ºC.
Dentro de casa levo 23.2ºC.


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

[/url] upload pic[/IMG]

Por aqui está assim, acho que ainda vai chover... 

A proposito, estas nuvens têm algum nome? Parecem onduladas..


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Abr 2014 às 16:26)

supercell disse:


> [/url] upload pic[/IMG]
> 
> Por aqui está assim, acho que ainda vai chover...
> 
> A proposito, estas nuvens têm algum nome? Parecem onduladas..



Nimbostratus acho eu, posso estar errado...


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 16:31)

Começa a chover!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (14 Abr 2014 às 16:31)

Nuvens carregadas em aproximação de este!


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 16:41)

Vem lá da grossa...


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2014 às 16:44)

Tempo abafado,bastante escuro para leste neste momento e algum desenvolvimento vertical visivel :trovão:


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 17:01)

Vem lá da grossa mesmo, o tempo está a ficar fechado e a chuva intensifica-se.


----------



## Paula (14 Abr 2014 às 17:06)

Boas. 

Por cá nada de nuvens ameaçadoras. O sol ainda mete respeito por entre as nuvens.

25.3ºC


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 17:09)

[/url] image upload no size limit[/IMG]

Em poucas horas está assim, tarde de chuva...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Abr 2014 às 17:30)

Pessoal de Aveiro, como está o tempo aí?

Mancha amarela com tons de laranja neste momento para essas bandas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2014 às 18:09)

Começa a chover por aqui, gotas grossas


----------



## supercell (14 Abr 2014 às 18:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal de Aveiro, como está o tempo aí?
> 
> Mancha amarela com tons de laranja neste momento para essas bandas.



Tudo calmo, já vi isto com pior aspeto, parece que se dissipa, é de referênciar também uma diminuição abrupta da temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2014 às 19:38)

Bom fim de tarde.

Já por cá tivemos algumas pingas incipientes, grossas.
Neste momento temos chuvisco mas com tudo seco.
O céu apresenta-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.
Agora mais fresco, tivemos um dia quente, abafado.

*Tmín: 9,8ºC
Tmáx: 26,4ºC

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 54%​*
--------
Entretanto, hoje de manhã desloquei-me à estação RUEMA de Luzim, Penafiel, para efectuar manutenção...a erva cresce bem rápido por estes dias!
Havia algum pó acumulado no udómetro (marca YOUNG) e no RS do termo-higrómetro (marca VAISALA). O painel solar ficou um "brinquinho" e o piranómetro idem...

Deixo algumas imagens:


















Já podem voltar a acreditar no "bicho"...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2014 às 20:53)

Alguns núcleos convectivos formados esta tarde


----------



## Paelagius (15 Abr 2014 às 00:57)

supercell disse:


> [/url] upload pic[/IMG]
> 
> Por aqui está assim, acho que ainda vai chover...
> 
> A proposito, estas nuvens têm algum nome? Parecem onduladas..



Boa noite,

Como já pôde experienciar, classificar as nuvens não é uma tarefa por vezes tão fácil.

As nimbostratus têm um aspeto uniforme.

Eu diria que parece ser uma stratocumulus ondulatus. Embora não seja uma nuvem associada à chuva, pode produzir ligeiros chuviscos se ascender o suficiente. Se não foi o caso, podem existir ainda sobre ela outras nuvens escondidas da nossa vista responsáveis por aguaceiros fortes como uma cumulus congestus ou cumulonimbus.

E ondulatus porque a camada tem a forma de linhas paralelas de nuvens, quer como cilindros, com intervalos entre si, quer como massas que se fundem, com a base com ondulações paralelas e com o aspecto de ondas.


----------



## CptRena (15 Abr 2014 às 03:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> --------
> Entretanto, hoje de manhã desloquei-me à estação RUEMA de Luzim, Penafiel, para efectuar manutenção...a erva cresce bem rápido por estes dias!



Pois, a erva é um problema tramado. Mas acho que nenhuma bate a da Bencanta  (pelo menos da última vez que lá estive)
Essa EMA é igualzinha à que está lá, na Bencanta. O painel e a caixa verde onde tem o datalogger e o resto da parte eléctrica, assim como o poste para o catavento/anemómetro. Esse aí em Luzim também é ultrassónico, certo? O da Bencanta já pifou há muito tempo.


---------------------------------------

Por aqui, o dia de ontem foi como já aqui foi descrito. Abafado e com nuvens durante todo o dia e com direito a chuvinha a meio/final da tarde que refrescou e lavou alguma coisa. Trovoada por aqui, nada.


----------



## Veterano (15 Abr 2014 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco, mais um dia algo abafado.


----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2014 às 08:57)

Após outra noite de temperaturas elevadas (máxima de 18,4C às 00:12 e mínima de 16,1C às 05:56, segundo o isep), esta casa infelizmente provou não escapar daquilo que chamo de "efeito inferno": um calor insuportável e repentino, geralmente antes do amanhecer, que não é justificável pela temperatura externa. Foi só abrir as janelas e isso já passou, aliás está, por enquanto, uma manhã fresca e agradável dentro de casa. Ainda estou para perceber o que causa este fenómeno, que foi, numa escala bem maior do que aconteceu hoje, o meu pesadelo durante os anos que morei na Lapa e que me obrigou a passar o verão do ano passado de A/C ligado continuamente (e mesmo assim era difícil de suportar).

Temperatura actual: 17,8C (segundo o isep).


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2014 às 12:57)

Cumulus a Oeste, isto não é normal


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Abr 2014 às 13:10)

Segue um dia bem agradável! 
Tatual:*25.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*49%*

(o weather underground está com um aspeto bem melhor!)


----------



## supercell (15 Abr 2014 às 13:28)

Já se notam cumulus a Este e Nordeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 13:39)

Neste momento vários cumulos a Este e calor

*Norte*





*Este*


----------



## Névoa (15 Abr 2014 às 14:48)

Também tenho floquinhos por aqui, mas estes são cumulus humilis ou mediocris, não? Ou seja, não dão chuva! (que raio de nomes foram arranjar para estas nuvenzinhas tão simpáticas, é a estratificação social dos cumulus  )


----------



## ruka (15 Abr 2014 às 15:50)

á instantes virado para SE...


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2014 às 15:54)

Boas, 

formação de algumas células a leste  da  Cidade, foto que fiz há pouco para Leste/SE ( a 400 mm ) crescem bem na zona de Viseu/Guarda


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Abr 2014 às 16:25)

o pessoal do litoral norte só tem  uma bela trovoada na transição de verão para outono...
o resto é paisagem...

quer me parecer que a zona de via real poderá ter uma trovoadas...


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2014 às 19:50)

Boas, 

por aqui 17.5 ºc actuais

Foto que fiz há momentos para leste da Cidade:






Olhando ao satélite, são  trovoadas que andam ali na zona de Vila Real


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

Foto tirada há pouco com vista para o Sameiro. Foi tirada à pressa e com o tlm, por isso não ficou grande coisa.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 20:11)

Será que ainda vamos ver trovoada ao longe? A noite está a aproximar-se.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

Já se vê trovoada a Este, aqui de Espinho.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2014 às 20:52)

É visível trovoada a Leste e SE do Porto com várias descargas ao longe, a maioria apenas clarões


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2014 às 20:54)

Nebulosidade a vir de este! Sigo com 16,1ºC hr90%
Vamos ver se é desta que a trovoada passa por aqui..


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2014 às 07:34)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu limpo e vento calmo.
Até há pouco tínhamos por cá alguns pequenos bancos de névoa\nevoeiro.
O dia de ontem foi marcado pelo céu pouco nublado e algum calor (abafado).

*Tatual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 90%​*

*Boa semana Pascal*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (16 Abr 2014 às 13:43)

Segue mais um dia de sol!
Tatual:*22.3ºC*
Hrelativa:*60%*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2014 às 23:34)

Boa noite.

Pois é...hoje de manhã saio de casa com um sol maravilhosos e poucos km depois APANHO com um nevoeiro cerrado. E fresco...
O dia foi marcado pela pouca nebulosidade e agora pela noite o céu apresenta-se muito nublado: nebulosidade média-baixa aparente, porque é de noite
O vento está calmo.

*Tmín: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 21,2ºC

Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 73%​*


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (17 Abr 2014 às 13:19)

Boas!
Pois é mais um dia de sol!
Tatual:*25.3*
Hrelativa:*50%*


----------



## Névoa (17 Abr 2014 às 16:49)

Sol forte, torna algo desagradável caminhar na rua. Bastante calor também, o isep regista agora 23,9C com um índice de calor de 25,2C. Há uma brisa fraca que ajuda a suportar esta tarde inesperadamente quente.


----------



## Stinger (18 Abr 2014 às 03:30)

Por aqui neste momento chove muito muito miudinha de tal maneira que nem molha o chao ,apenas sentimos na cara as micro gotas 

E temperatura agradavel


----------



## Paula (18 Abr 2014 às 13:39)

Boas.

Dia bem fresco por aqui. Alguma chuva miudinha pela manhã.
Dentro de casa levo uns agradáveis 22.1ºC. 

Céu encoberto e 16.5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2014 às 15:14)

Sigo com 13.2ºC 
Vento fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Abr 2014 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Hoje o sol não se apresentou ao povo aqui em Paços de Ferreira.
Dia de céu encoberto, quase sempre com tecto de nuvens entre os 300 e os 350 mts de altitude (à cota dos 300 mts). Principalmente pela manhã tivemos nevoeiro marcado.
Tivemos precipitação em forma de orvalho\chuvisco muito fraco, constantes.
não tivemos acumulação de precipitação.

*Tmín: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 16,1ºC

Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 88%​*
*Continuação de uma Santa Páscoa*


----------



## Paula (19 Abr 2014 às 15:18)

Boas tardes.

Céu encoberto e 15.6ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (19 Abr 2014 às 20:24)

O tempo parece estar prestes para mudar...


----------



## Névoa (20 Abr 2014 às 09:25)

Muito sol, e bem forte, a bater nas janelas desde cedo, já tive de fechá-las todas. O ipma já reviu os valores de temperatura hoje, vai ser mais quente do que se esperava. Digo isso de levar com o sol em casa hoje pela manhã, ainda não saí à rua e não sei do vento, mas, considerando estes limites na minha apreciação, não me lembro de uma Páscoa com um sol tão agressivo e quente.

edit. só para me contradizer o céu ficou bem mais nublado enquanto escrevia o post (vi agora que pude reabrir uma janela) e o sol esconde-se mais, e a temperatura já está mais amena.


----------



## meteoamador (20 Abr 2014 às 14:28)

Boa  Tarde

Apesar do céu muito nublado  o sol lá vai espreitando para aquecer um bocadito. 

Sigo com 18.3ºC e 57% Hr o vento sopra fraco de S.

Boa Pascoa


----------



## supercell (20 Abr 2014 às 16:15)

Céu nublado e temperatura a rondar os 18ºC.


----------



## Stinger (21 Abr 2014 às 03:16)

Deu para ver durante todo o dia a barreira de nuvens lá para o centro do pais , aqui no norte muito sol


----------



## supercell (21 Abr 2014 às 11:46)

Céu pouco nublado e fresco.


----------



## xes (21 Abr 2014 às 22:00)

Boas

Por aqui nunca pensei que fosse chover hoje, e até é chuva forte


----------



## AJCS (22 Abr 2014 às 22:11)

Radar detecta chuva a 4,6 Km em aproximação. Fraca intensidade.

Temp. 16,2 ºc


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (22 Abr 2014 às 22:44)

Já chove de forma modera aqui em Vila do Conde.
Vento de SW moderado.
Começou a cair há cerca de +/- 10 mn atrás (22:40).


----------



## Paelagius (22 Abr 2014 às 22:55)

Boa noite,

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, por vezes, com alguma nebulosidade. Apesar disso, esteve um dia maioritariamente de sol. Por aqui ainda não choveu. O vento vai soprando fraco a moderado do quadrante SE.


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2014 às 23:51)

Chove com alguma intensidade, sigo com 2.3 mm acumulados 13.0 actuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2014 às 00:01)

Por aqui também chove bem.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Abr 2014 às 00:29)

Chuva moderada, com períodos de grande intensidade! Vento moderado de SW


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2014 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

*7 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada com um rain rate máximo de 23 mm/h.

10.6ºc actuais, não chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

A chuva lá voltou esta madrugada, moderada.
Antes das 24h acumulei 1 mm de precipitação e desde as 00h o acumulado é de 8,4 mm.
O céu apresenta-se agora parcialmente nublado (5-6 *Octas*).
O vento sopra fraco de S.

*Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 74%​*
*Continuação de boa semana*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2014 às 02:13)

Céu pouco nublado sem vento.
Sigo com 10.5ºC. 
Hr: 86%


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 07:12)

Trovoada a Oeste e SW!

Outro agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 07:57)

Fortíssima chuvada


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 08:14)

*4.6 mm *acumulados num curto espaço de tempo, rain rate máximo *60.96 mm/h* ás 07:39 h

no Isep e á mesma hora choveu mais forte, registou um rain rate máximo de *134.11 mm/h* às  07:39 e segue com *6.10 mm* acumulados.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Continua a chover grosso mas mais fraco, a trovoada foi audível e visível ( relâmpagos ) enquanto a célula se aproximava 

Neste momento registo um rain rate de *4.67 mm/h*


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 08:36)

De novo muito escuro a vir de Oeste e Sudoeste, chove com pingas grossas!

*5.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Depois de alguns trovões e de chuva moderada, agora mais calmo por Matosinhos, quase não chove.


----------



## james (24 Abr 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia , 

Muita chuva por ca , com queda de granizo , trovoada e rajadas por volta das 7.00 

Esta frio , Tatual de 9°  C

Hr : 98%


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2014 às 10:28)

Bom dia, deixo aqui um video da shelf cloud que passou por volta das 7h35mim. Mais logo ponho mais fotos porque agora não me dá jeito pois estou com telemovel.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2014 às 10:42)

Txii como é que eu não vi isso. 


Manhã bem chuvosa por aqui, continua a cair neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2014 às 12:54)

Célula algo ameaçadora a N/NE.

Foto tirada há cerca de 10 minutos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2014 às 12:57)

Neste momento:






Vem aí carga!


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 13:02)

Por aqui regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes!


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 15:34)

Grande raio e trovão há pouco! 

EDIT: chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2014 às 16:03)

Cenário a 15min atrás...
















Temperatura na altura desceu dos 11,8ºC para 7,8ºC
com chuva e granizo forte.
Agora estão 10,4ºC , vento de Oeste e o sol já espreita!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2014 às 16:10)

Vídeo do aguaceiro forte que caiu ao início da tarde:


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2014 às 22:11)

Boas, 

*16.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

11.0 ºc actuais, não chove.

Destaque para  as trovoadas desta manhã e tarde com aguaceiros bastante fortes


----------



## guimeixen (24 Abr 2014 às 22:31)

Boa noite, aqui ficam algumas fotos do dia de hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Abr 2014 às 23:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite, aqui ficam algumas fotos do dia de hoje.



Belas fotos guimeixen, continua! 


Dia bem interessante o de hoje como se pode ver pelos registos por aqui apresentados, só faltou mesmo a trovoada que teima em contornar a cidade de Braga. Mas tivemos chuva forte, vento e algum granizo.


Acumulados *19 mm*.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Abr 2014 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

EXCELENTES IMAGENS EU VEJO AQUI!!! Parabéns!

Por cá tivemos chuva pela manhã e depois pela tarde aguaceiros fracos.
O acumulado do dia foi de 10,7 mm.
Tempo um pouco frio...

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 78%​*
Um bom fim de semana prolongado


----------



## stormy (25 Abr 2014 às 02:05)

Belos registos!!


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2014 às 13:53)

Por aqui muito nublado, parece que a prometer chuva para a tarde


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2014 às 14:42)

Por aqui já caíram umas pingas grossas, o vento vai aumentando de intensidade vindo de SW, céu a ficar escuro para Oeste, a chuva não anda longe


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2014 às 14:57)

Começa a chover neste momento


----------



## james (25 Abr 2014 às 15:43)

Boa tarde ,

Por ca esta uma tarde de chuva e com vento tambem .

Tatual : 15 °  C


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2014 às 17:06)

Video que fiz há momentos:

[ame="http://youtu.be/-h7Ig5RpVbM"]http://youtu.be/-h7Ig5RpVbM[/ame]


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Abr 2014 às 21:47)

Estou em Vila do Conde e posso dizer que está uma autêntica noite de inverno.


Chuva moderada e persistente puxada a vento.


----------



## Snifa (25 Abr 2014 às 22:23)

Muita chuva pelo Porto, persistente e puxada a vento


----------



## supercell (25 Abr 2014 às 22:56)

Por aqui tudo calmo, ainda sem chuva.


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2014 às 00:02)

8.4 mm acumulados ontem, hoje sigo já com 0.8 mm depois das 0h, chove bem e com algum nevoeiro


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Muita chuva neste 25 de abril.
Começou ao início da tarde (fraca, em regime de chuviscos) intensificando-se e sendo trazida por um vento fresco, moderado, de SSO.
O acumulado do dia foi de *13,7 mm*.

O *acumulado de abril* é agora de generosos *131,6 mm*, elevando o *total do ano hidrológico* para ainda mais generosos *2139,6 mm*...

*Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 95%​*
Continuação de excelente fim de semana


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2014 às 00:05)

Boas,

Chuva miudinha e muito persistente pelo Porto. Muito fresquinho lá fora.


----------



## james (26 Abr 2014 às 00:40)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui continua muita chuva e muito vento !

Chove sem parar desde o final da manha !

Tatual :13° C


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Abr 2014 às 01:00)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> Por aqui continua muita chuva e muito vento !
> 
> ...



aqui por lx chuva nem ve la noite quase tropical!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Abr 2014 às 02:26)

Chuva moderada, vento O/NO


----------



## Stinger (26 Abr 2014 às 03:20)

Por aqui chuva intensa batida a vento


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2014 às 07:14)

Bom dia,

Amanhece com chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro. Sopra também, por vezes, uma brisa fraca.


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2014 às 08:20)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte,  continua a chover fraco, persistente, e com um nevoeiro muito fechado.

*18.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

13.5 ºc actuais, vento WSW: 22 Km/h Humidade: 99 %

Abril segue com *116.5 mm* acumulados


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2014 às 11:46)

Minho é Minho... Fui ontem a seguir ao almoço para Guimarães e esteve SEMPRE a chover! Todo o dia e toda a noite... Só agora à vinda é que parou em Vidago, em Chaves tudo seco! 

O poder do bloqueio Alvão / Marão / Larouco impressiona!


----------



## Snifa (26 Abr 2014 às 12:22)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade  sigo com *19.4 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2014 às 16:16)

Boa tarde,

Muitas e grandes abertas e sol neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Abr 2014 às 16:48)

Boa tarde.

Boa mesmo...depois de horas e horas de chuva moderada, por curtos períodos até forte, o sol brilha num céu parcialmente nublado.

O acumulado de precipitaçao é de *43,1 mm*. Apreciável...

Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## james (27 Abr 2014 às 21:51)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , apos um dia com periodos de ceu muito nublado, o ceu agora esta muito nublado , a ameacar chuva .

O vento sopra fraco .

Tatual : 14° C


----------



## pedrofreak (28 Abr 2014 às 09:10)

Manha, 7h55, T-10º algum vento fresco e frio  , bastante enevoado
Vamos a ver se a tarde ha melhorias


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2014 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

A semana começa "farrusca", com chuva fraca (tipo "molha-tolos") que se mantêm neste momento. O céu encontra-se encoberto.
O vento está calmo.

*Tatual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 88%​*
Uma boa semana


----------



## james (28 Abr 2014 às 11:39)

Bom dia ,

Incio de semana com chuva fraca .

Tatual : 15 graus centígrados


----------



## isioux (28 Abr 2014 às 22:47)

O céu ao fim da tarde em Afife. O norte estava bem carregado.


----------



## james (28 Abr 2014 às 23:36)

Boa noite,

Dia com chuva fraca durante a noite e manha, a tarde desanuviou um pouco ( embora com periodos de muito nublado) e agora novamente muito nublado , a ameacar outra vez chuva .

Tatual :  12 °  C


----------



## james (29 Abr 2014 às 10:06)

Bom dia ,

O dia apresenta - se com o ceu  muito nublado .

Vento fraco .

Tmin : 12° C


----------



## james (29 Abr 2014 às 16:26)

Boas ,

Por aqui ,chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado .


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2014 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

o dia começa com céu encoberto e chuva persistente

13.5 ºc actuais

*0.8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## james (30 Abr 2014 às 10:03)

Bom dia ,

Dia com ceu muito nublado e chuviscos .

Vento fraco .

HR : 85 %


----------

